

Ask HN: Review my side project (free iPhone game - Bullseye Factory) - thestoicjester

Hey everyone.<p>I've spent the last three months of my free-time working with my sister on an iPhone game called Bullseye Factory.  I did all of the programming and game design, my sister did all of the graphics.  It uses the gyroscope so it's iPhone4/iPod Touch 4 only.  Here's a YouTube video of the gameplay for those of you without a device:<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0La1-7MXDk<p>If you do have an iPhone 4 I'll post promo codes below so you can check it out.<p>I'd love feedback on the game.  Any aspect of it really; from gameplay to graphics to pricing to anything else.  I released it a couple of weeks ago and have gotten very few downloads so far.  However, I just yesterday released the 'lite' version that has just a handful of levels for free, so we'll see how that drives sales.<p>promo codes:<p>3T6FEJAL4FPY
4M6NHT3K7LT4
NR3X7NN6HARF
W4MTP9EM7NH4
WM6AAYM974P9
ATJKYNHXYXXR
JTFHNR6LK3XA
RPJYJ3KH97F7
RYYYK9LLF39M
EH4Y63KNN9MT
======
ecaron
Here are the download links:

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bullseye-factory-
lite/id41388...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bullseye-factory-
lite/id413886848?mt=8) (free version)

[http://itunes.apple.com/app/bullseye-
factory/id408231799?mt=...](http://itunes.apple.com/app/bullseye-
factory/id408231799?mt=8) (full version)

------
allenbrunson
looks pretty good, man! i took one of your promo codes and gave you a five-
star rating.

i think the in-game graphics are great, but your icon for this app and your
other ones leave a lot to be desired. they should be more full and colorful.

~~~
thestoicjester
Cool, I appreciate the rating! Icon design is so tough, which sucks because of
how important it is to catching attention. This game doesn't have a main
character or anything obvious to base the icon on, so that made it more
difficult.

I personally wondered if we should try to do a 3d-ish icon to try to mirror
the look of the gameplay, but that ended up being cluttered in such a small
space.

I appreciate the feedback, though. I hadn't heard many opinions about the
icon.

